# Solved: Blurry Photos Without Flash



## Majinalchemy (May 27, 2007)

I've got a Kodak V1253, and it's a very handy camera, except for one thing, I can't take good photos (Not blurrry) without flash. My expertise don't lie in photography, so I'll just say I use the flash mode with the "A" next to a thunderbolt. Which probably means "Auto."

Whenever I use it with flash, the stillness is perfect, but I don't like the flash and there's a weird effect about it that I don't like either. I like the colors in non-flash but they're always so blurry.

So any help would be appreciated. If you need any more information just ask.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The shutter needs to stay open longer when flash is not used. Any motion of the subject or any slight motion of the camera will cause a blurred picture. Many cameras will also start to show random pixel noise at very low light levels.


----------



## Majinalchemy (May 27, 2007)

Ah so there's nothing I can do about it? It's just expected without flash?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you are referring to the motion blur from camera movement, put the camera on a tripod or hold it firmly on or against some type of heavy non-moving object.

If you are talking about motion blur because the subject is moving or low light pixel noise, there is not much else you can do other than maybe trying to find another camera that has better low light performance.


----------



## aaronbor (Dec 1, 2008)

With the "A" in your flash mode the Flash will fire automatically when there is not enough light to create a good exposure and prevent blurry pictures from a hand held camera. 

I don't think your model has much manual control of aperture or shutter speed, so you are limited as far as adjusting exposure. However there are a few things you can do.

1. Improve the lighting of your subject if possible.
2. Increase the ISO setting. (SEE USER MANUAL) In your model this are the choices:
ISO rating 
Auto, 64, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200, (6400 at 3.1 MP)

The higher the ISO the more sensitive to light will be you camera sensor, and therefore better low light performance. BUT, in most cameras if you go above ISO800 you will get noticeable "noise". That means your pictures will start looking grainy.

3. You can use a tripod or anything that will prevent your camera from moving while the shutter is open. If your subject is in motion you will have to use the above two solutions.

If you like to take pictures in low light without the use of flash I would advice you to get a camera that also has at least semi automatic modes (aperture priority and Shutter priority) or manual modes. These features will give you more control. Most point and shoot automatic pocket cameras do a good job as long as there is plenty of light or flash in an short distance indoor setting (like the living room).

Hope this helps.

aaronbor


----------



## Majinalchemy (May 27, 2007)

Oh man, thanks a lot guys, yeah I had found the ISO setting before and tweaked it a bit and noticed that my photos were better, now I went in depth to it and decided on 400 for the kind of pictures I take. 

Also, welcome to the forums aaronbor. 

- Solved -


----------

